

Ask HN: is the startup visa finally coming? - dirkdeman

Is the startup visa finally coming? The business Insider has recently written about changes that were apparently made: http://www.businessinsider.com/progress-on-the-startup-visa-movement-2011-8<p>However, I can't find any of this on the "official" startup visa website (startupvisa.com).<p>Is it finally coming? Or is the congress stalling it until the next presidential elections?<p>I'd love to see the startup visa becoming reality. It gives entrepeneurs a chance to be part of the most thriving startup community in the world, and contributing to the American economy as well. I'm from the Netherlands, and there really isn't anything that even remotely resembles SV in Europe.<p>On a side note, I find it amusing that, when I mention the startup visa (not on HN) a lot of people get ticked off. They keep throwing the 'They took our jobs!' argument at me. As if I'm somehow stealing the jobs from Americans who would have magically come up with exactly the same idea... My response is always the same: if you did have the same idea, why didntcha...<p>Anyway, I'd love to see if there's been any real progress. I can't make much of the press releases from Customs and Immigration. I'm reasonable proficient in English, but this is just gibberish...
======
HistoryInAction
The progress is being made by the Obama Administration; they now allow funded
founders with a board who can terminate their employment to qualify for 'work
visa certification' and become eligible for H1-B and EB-2 visas.

We're still working on the legislature to push a full Startup Visa through.

Because the administration 'clarified' existing rules, another administration
(or even the same Administration re: the Neufeld memo) can reverse these
changes, again locking out foreign founders. It'll take legislative action to
provide the certainty for founders to be able to invest the necessary time to
growing their companies here.

I always say, there's no cap on success in the startup world; if you have
traction, funding will follow. We just want to add more ingredients into the
frothy startup community.

